# Final Piece



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

At last our final piece of our confined entry equipment


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Send the old guy in!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

He was more excited than I was. 
Both of my service plumbers are in their late fifties Need to get some young blood with them.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Get a self rescue foot strap for that harness.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Get a few of them and start a exercise class.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Did your set-up come with a canary?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Electronic Canary lol


----------

